# ένας παπαράτσι...



## nickel (Jan 24, 2009)

...όπως λέμε «ένα τανκς». Τα ευρήματα του «παπαράτσι» με το «ο», «τον», «ένας», «έναν» είναι αρκετά, αλλά δεν είναι περισσότερα από τα ευρήματα για τον _παπαράτσο_. Τελικά το κλίνουμε ιταλικά; Ο παπαράτσο, οι παπαράτσι;

ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ λημματογραφούν *ο παπαράτσι* (άκλιτο). Η ετυμολογία κατά ΛΚΝ: [ιταλ. paparazzi, πληθ. του paparazzo από όν. φωτογράφου στο φιλμ La dolce vita του F. Fellini με βάση διαλεκτ. ονομασία του μυδιού που ανοιγοκλείνει όπως ο φακός της μηχανής]. Το ΛΝΕΓ σταματά στον Φελίνι.

Παλιότερα είχα γράψει αυτό το κομμάτι για την ιστορία της λέξης:

Είναι Αύγουστος τού 1958. Στη θρυλική Βία Βένετο, το στέκι των «επωνύμων» στη Ρώμη, κάνει αφόρητη ζέστη. Πάνω στις βέσπες τους, ο Τάτσιο Σεκιαρόλι και τρεις συνάδελφοί του, «φωτορεπόρτερ του δρόμου» όπως τους έλεγαν τότε, κυκλοφορούν βαριεστημένοι αναζητώντας φωτογραφικά θέματα που θα τους εξασφαλίσουν το νυχτοκάματο. Θα σταθούν τυχεροί. Πρώτα, θα πέσουν πάνω στον έκπτωτο βασιλιά Φαρούκ της Αιγύπτου, καθισμένο ανάμεσα σε δύο κυρίες που καμιά δεν είναι η σύζυγός του. Το φλας ανάβει και ο Σεκιαρόλι φωτογραφίζει τον μονάρχη. Ο Φαρούκ εκτοξεύει ένα τραπέζι και θέλει να σπάσει τη μηχανή. Ένας δεύτερος φωτογράφος απαθανατίζει τη σκηνή. Αλλά υπάρχει και συνέχεια. Λίγο παρακάτω, ο Σεκιαρόλι αιφνιδιάζει τον Τόνι Φραντσιόζα (που ήταν ακόμα παντρεμένος με τη Σέλεϊ Γουίντερς) τη στιγμή που φιλάει την Άβα Γκάρντνερ. Και μετά τσακώνουν την Ανίτα Έκμπεργκ να βγάζει σέρνοντας τον μεθυσμένο σύζυγό της από κάποιο κλαμπ. Σε κάθε φωτογράφηση οι διάσημοι αντιδρούν βίαια.

Τις επόμενες μέρες οι φωτογραφίες είδαν το φως της δημοσιότητας στις ιταλικές εφημερίδες και περιοδικά. Όπως είχε πει ο Σεκιαρόλι, εκεί που οι φωτορεπόρτερ έπαιρναν 3.000 λιρέτες για μια στημένη πόζα, ανακάλυψαν ότι μπορούσαν να πάρουν 200.000 λιρέτες για ενσταντανέ που έδειχναν τους διάσημους να επιτίθενται στους φωτογράφους που τους είχαν κάνει τσακωτούς.

Εκείνο τον καιρό ο Φεντερίκο Φελίνι ετοιμάζει μια ταινία για το νέο πρόσωπο της Ρώμης ως κέντρου συνεύρεσης της παρηκμασμένης υψηλής κοινωνίας των καφέ-μπαρ και των πάρτι. Επικοινωνεί με τον Σεκιαρόλι και του ζητά τα φώτα του. Στην ταινία _La Dolce Vita_ (1960), ο Μαρτσέλο Μαστρογιάνι είναι ένας δημοσιογράφος που γράφει τα «κοινωνικά» σε κάποια φτηνοφυλλάδα και ο φωτορεπόρτερ φίλος του, ονόματι Παπαράτσο, είναι ένας ρόλος βασισμένος στις επαγγελματικές δραστηριότητες τού Σεκιαρόλι. Η ταινία πρόσθεσε δύο νέους όρους στο διεθνές λεξιλόγιο: η ανέμελη και τρυφηλή ζωή των πλουσίων γίνεται «ντόλτσε βίτα» και οι φωτογράφοι των ιδιωτικών στιγμών των διασημοτήτων ονομάζονται έκτοτε παπαράτσι. Ο ίδιος ο Σεκιαρόλι απαρνήθηκε τη ζωή του παπαράτσο και έγινε κολλητός των αστέρων, επίσημος φωτογράφος στα γυρίσματα του Φελίνι και προσωπικός φωτογράφος ηθοποιών όπως η Σοφία Λόρεν. Πέθανε το 1998, σε ηλικία 73 ετών, αφήνοντας πίσω του πλήθος αξέχαστες φωτογραφίες.

Πώς όμως προέκυψε το όνομα Παπαράτσο; Στην ιταλική αργκό, «παπαράτσο» είναι ο μπούμπουρας και ο Φελίνι είχε πει ότι έτσι φώναζαν έναν παιδικό του φίλο που του άρεσε να μιμείται το βουητό των εντόμων. Όμως ο Ένιο Φλαϊάνο, που έγραψε το σενάριο της _Γλυκιάς Ζωής_ μαζί με τον Φελίνι, αναφέρει στο βιβλίο του _La Solitudine del Satiro_ (1973) ότι εκείνο τον καιρό διάβαζε το κλασικό ταξιδιωτικό βιβλίο του Άγγλου μυθιστοριογράφου Τζορτζ Γκίσινγκ _By the Ionian Sea_. Σ’ αυτό ο Γκίσινγκ περιγράφει ένα ταξίδι που έκανε στη νότια Ιταλία το χειμώνα του 1897-98. Στο Καταντζάρο της Καλαβρίας, ο Γκίσινγκ αναφέρει το όνομα τού ξενοδόχου του, Κοριολάνο Παπαράτσο. Το όνομα άρεσε στον Φλαϊάνο και έτσι πέρασε στην ιστορία.​
Πολύ από αυτό το υλικό το είχα πάρει από σελίδα του Quinion, που ανανεώθηκε σήμερα. Παραθέτω:

On the other hand, there is evidence to suggest that the real source was a work by the English author George Gissing, a writer of the late nineteenth-century perhaps best remembered for _New Grub Street_ and _The Odd Women_. He died young, in 1903, and his works sank into obscurity during the first half of the century, but in the late 1950s were beginning to be revived and appreciated. Gissing went on a tour of southern Italy at the end of the century, recording his impressions in a travel book called _By the Ionian Sea_, published in 1901. His descriptions are revealing of social conditions in this very poor area and remain valuable as a historical record.

At one point during the latter part of his journey, he stopped briefly at a hotel in Catanzaro, the Albergo Centrale, which was run by a man named Coriolano Paparazzo. (I’m told that this surname is largely restricted to this town. It may be of Greek origin, from _papasaratsis_, literally “priest-saddlemaker”.) A commemorative plaque on the building records Gissing’s stay and notes that it was due to a scriptwriter on Fellini’s film, Ennio Flaiano, that the name was borrowed from the book for the character. Flaiano recorded in his diary for June 1958, while he was working on the screenplay, that he had read _Sulla rive dello Ionio_, the Italian translation of Gissing’s book, and found the name. (Extracts from the diary were published in L’Europeo in 1962.)​
Αλλά η απορία που θα μου μείνει: ο παπαράτσο ή ο παπαράτσι; (Ναι, ξέρω, θα έχει σηκωθεί η τρίχα των ιταλομαθών.)


----------



## sarant (Jan 24, 2009)

Για τη μικρή ιστορία, το ποιητικό αίτιο του I'm told στο κείμενο του Quinion που τσιτάρεις είναι ο Yours Truly. Όμως δεν το έβγαλα από το μυαλό μου, το λέει ο Μιλιορίνι σ' ένα βιβλίο του. Εγώ το έγραψα στον Κινιόν, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το 1997 που σκοτώθηκε η Νταγιάνα και ήρθε η λέξη στη επικαιρότητα, διατηρώντας επιφυλάξεις, αλλά φαίνεται χάθηκαν στη μεταφορά.


----------



## Costas (Jan 25, 2009)

Πάντως, ανεξάρτητα από τα ποσοστά στο διαδίκτυο, εγώ στον προφορικό λόγο το έχω ακούσει πάντοτε ως παπαράτσι, _και_ στον ενικό. Βέβαια δεν είναι και καμιά πολύ συχνή λέξη, και συνήθως εμφανίζεται στον πληθυντικό, σα σμάρι ένα πράμα.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 25, 2009)

Πότε χάσαμε εκείνη την ωραία άνεση να ελληνοποιούμε τις λέξεις; Έχω την εντύπωση (ή την αίσθηση, αν θέλετε ;) ) οτι πριν από -αρκετά- χρόνια δεν θα διστάζαμε να πούμε ο παπαράτσος / οι παπαράτσοι ή ο παπαράτσης / οι παπαράτσηδες.


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Εύλογο και εύστοχο το ερώτημά σου. Και η απάντηση ίσως είναι: από τότε που μάθαμε όλοι ξένες γλώσσες. Δεν αναφέρομαι απλώς στα διαδεδομένα φαινόμενα του είδους _ο κομπιούτερ, οι κομπιούτερς_, αλλά και σε ανατροπή καθιερωμένων (όχι _το κοντσέρτο, του κοντσέρτου, τα κοντσέρτα_, αλλά _τα κοντσέρτι_). Και επειδή οι παπαράτσι ανήκουν στο λάιφσταϊλ, φαίνεται δύσκολο να χάσουν την ιταλική τους ταυτότητα, ενώ όσοι έχουν ειδική σχέση με την ιταλική, θα αρνούνται να πουν «ο παπαράτσι».

Εγώ πάντως υιοθετώ την πρότασή σου από σήμερα: _ο παπαράτσος, του παπαράτσου, τον παπαράτσο, οι παπαράτσοι, των παπαράτσων, τους παπαράτσους._


----------



## Palavra (Jan 25, 2009)

Και τότε τι λέμε; Το τανκ τα τανκς; Εγώ λέω το τανκς. Δε νομίζω ότι είναι πρωτοφανές στη γλώσσα να αφήνει μία λέξη στον ενικό/πληθυντικό και να τη χρησιμοποιεί άκλιτη για να δηλώσει και τον ενικό και τον πληθυντικό, ούτε να χρησιμοποιεί μια λέξη στον ενικό/πληθυντικό και να την προσαρμόζει στο κλιτικό της σύστημα.
Οι Τούρκοι, π.χ., λένε patates και domates και εννοούν μία πατάτα και μία ντομάτα. Και αν θέλουν να πούν πολλές, τους βάζουν κανονικά πληθυντικό


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2009)

nickel said:


> Εγώ πάντως υιοθετώ...


Χριστέ μου, μη μου δημιουργήσετε το βάρος ότι αυτά που εγώ λέω ότι υιοθετώ θα ήθελα να τα υιοθετήσει και η κοινότητα ή να τα επιβάλω. Άλλο οι δογματικές απόψεις για κάποια πράγματα, άλλο οι συστάσεις και άλλο το παιχνίδι με το ιδιόλεκτό μου (που θα πάψει να είναι ιδιόλεκτο αν αρχίσετε να μου τα κλέβετε!). Δικός μου ο παπαράτσος και κάτω τα χέρια!

:)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 25, 2009)

Elsa said:


> ο παπαράτσος / οι παπαράτσοι ή ο παπαράτσης / οι παπαράτσηδες.


Σωστά, κάνει παρέα και στον παλιάτσο.


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 25, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Πότε χάσαμε εκείνη την ωραία άνεση να ελληνοποιούμε τις λέξεις;



Σχετικό (μολονότι άσχετο) είναι το ερώτημα (εφόσον σήμερα κατά τα φαινόμενα έχω βιβλιογραφικά κέφια) που θίγει ο Γιάννης Χάρης (_Η Γλώσσα, τα λάθη και τα πάθη_, Α' τόμος, σελ. 315): πότε χάσαμε τον "εξελληνισμό" και μας έγινε "ελληνοποίηση"; ;)


----------



## dipylos (Jan 25, 2009)

Επί Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 25, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Σχετικό (μολονότι άσχετο) είναι το ερώτημα (εφόσον σήμερα κατά τα φαινόμενα έχω βιβλιογραφικά κέφια) που θίγει ο Γιάννης Χάρης (_Η Γλώσσα, τα λάθη και τα πάθη_, Α' τόμος, σελ. 315): πότε χάσαμε τον "εξελληνισμό" και μας έγινε "ελληνοποίηση"; ;)



Δίκιο έχεις! Λάθος μου, και επειδή γενικά απεχθάνομαι τις -ποιήσεις, με κάνει να ανησυχώ το οτι μου "βγήκε " αυθόρμητα...


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2009)

Θα ανησυχούσα κανονικά κι εγώ που δεν το πρόσεξα (θαμπωμένος καθώς ήμουν από τη λογική του επιχειρήματός σου), αλλά μόλις την περασμένη εβδομάδα πρότεινα τον _εκβερβερισμό_ για το _Berberization_, οπότε δεν έχω τύψεις.


----------



## anef (Jan 25, 2009)

Θα με ενδιέφερε να ακούσω και κάποια αιτιολόγηση: γιατί το εκ- είναι καλύτερο από το -ποίηση; (Αν και ξεφεύγουμε από τον παπαράτσι)


----------



## Costas (Jan 25, 2009)

Το -ποίηση είναι πιο καλό, πιο παραγωγικό, δεν δημιουργεί δύσκολα συμφωνικά συμπλέγματα όπως το εκ-, και δεν έχει την αμφισημία του εκ-, που μπορεί να σημαίνει -ποίηση αλλά και ξε-. Επίσης, είναι στο στόμα όλου του κόσμου, ενώ το άλλο πρέπει να έχεις βγάλει πανεπιστήμιο για να το χειριστείς, και πάλι δύσκολα. Παίζει και το εκ- --δημοκρατία έχουμε--, αλλά αισθήματα ενοχής λόγω χρήσης του -ποίηση είναι όλως απορριπτέα. Αλλά βέβαια, κάποιοι είναι της ...Αντιποίησης! :)


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 26, 2009)

anef said:


> Θα με ενδιέφερε να ακούσω και κάποια αιτιολόγηση: γιατί το εκ- είναι καλύτερο από το -ποίηση; (Αν και ξεφεύγουμε από τον παπαράτσι)



Η κατωτατοποίηση της ποίησης

Άμουση, πεζή ποίηση


----------



## curry (Jan 26, 2009)

Θυμάμαι πρώτη φορά να ακούω -ή τουλάχιστον τότε το πρόσεξα- περί ελληνοποίησης για παίκτες (μπάσκετ νομίζω αλλά και γενικώς). Ελληνοποιημένος αθλητής. Μου είχε φανεί κάπως σαν το ομογενοποιημένο γάλα αλλά το "εξελληνισμένος παίκτης" μου φαίνεται ελαφρώς άκυρο για κάποιον λόγο . Και βλέπω ότι βάζοντας σκέτη τη λέξη ελληνοποιημένος στο Google, τα περισσότερα ευρήματα στην πρώτη σελίδα αφορούν πράγματι αθλητές... αυτό βέβαια μπορεί απλά να σημαίνει ότι χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον η λέξη στον συγκεκριμένο χώρο, και τίποτα άλλο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2009)

Στο δεύτερο κείμενο του Χάρη, που πραγματικά αξίζει να το διαβάσουμε, γίνεται φανερό ότι το παλιό _εκ-_ και το νεότερο -_ποίηση_ έχουν το καθένα το ρόλο του, και σ' αυτά που υπάρχουν από παλιά δεν χρειάζεται να βιάζουμε τα πράγματα. Όταν έχουμε ιστορία, έχουμε τις «εξελληνισμένες πόλεις της Ανατολής» (ΛΝΕΓ) και, όταν έχουμε ποδόσφαιρο, «ελληνοποιημένους παίκτες». Όταν χρειαστεί να φτιάξουμε καινούργιο όρο, το ξανασυζητάμε. Είναι γεγονός ότι με τα διάφορα -ization ξεχνάμε το δικό μας _εκ-_. Ας το έχουμε στα υπ' όψιν.


----------



## Costas (Jan 26, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Η κατωτατοποίηση της ποίησης
> 
> Άμουση, πεζή ποίηση



Στα κείμενα αυτά ο Γιάννης Χάρης σε καμία περίπτωση δεν επιχειρηματολογεί εναντίον της -ποίησης γενικώς και αδιακρίτως. Τη δέχεται την -ποίηση, και εξηγεί και γιατί. Απλώς, έχει περιπτώσεις έτσι και περιπτώσεις αλλιώς, με κριτήριο μάλιστα κάποιες φορές αισθητικό (περί ορέξεως...). Εγώ τα εξελληνισμός και ελληνοποίηση τα βρίσκω μια χαρά και τα δύο. Πράγματι το δεύτερο λέγεται κυρίως για ιθαγένεια (όχι μόνο αθλητών), αλλά, αν ένας ομιλητής χρειαστεί να φτιάξει τη λέξη και για άλλα συμφραζόμενα, αν δεν είναι λόγιος στοιχηματίζω ότι θα πει ελληνοποίηση και όχι εξελληνισμός. Και κυρίως, όχι ενοχές.


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 26, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι τόσο η Elsa όσο και ο nickel τα περί ενοχής τα έγραψαν χαριτολογώντας.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2009)

1. Η λέξη του θέματος του παρόντος νήματος εντάσσεται κάλλιστα στο κλιτικό σύστημα της ελληνικής όπως κι ο _παλιάτσος_, οπότε συμφωνώ κι εγώ μ' όσους κι όσες το υποστηρίζουν: _ο παραράτσος_, _του παπαράτσου_, _οι παπαράτσοι_ κλπ.

2. Για την άκλιτη μορφή _παπαράτσι_ δεν υφίσταται ανάγκη να λέμε κάτι διαφορετικό στον ενικό, και πολύ περισσότερο αυτό που θα 'λεγε ένας Ιταλός (_παπαράτσο_), όπως κατ' αναλογία χρησιμοποιούμε το _πιροσκί_ και στον ενικό και στον πληθυντικό (η ρωσική αυτή λέξη είναι έτσι στον πληθυντικό — στον ενικό είναι _πιραζόκ_ και μας είναι άγνωστο από άποψης χρήσης).

3. Η _ελληνοποίηση_ λέγεται για τους αθλητές διότι είναι πρόσωπα, και αποκτούν την ελληνική ιθαγένεια — γίνονται μαλλαλόγια Ελληνες. Τα πράγματα και οι έννοιες δεν γίνονται —φυσικά— Έλληνες, αλλά ελληνικά. Γι' αυτό και ο δόκιμος όρος είναι *ελληνικοποίηση*, ο οποίος βρίσκεται σε ευρεία χρήση σε συγκεκριμένα περιβάλλοντα (π.χ. μιλούμε για την Ελληνικοποίηση των Προμηθειών των ΕΔ). Κάποτε έγινε και μια συζήτηση που το έδινε σε απόδοση του _(greek) localization_: http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=186.0


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 26, 2009)

Zazula said:


> όπως κατ' αναλογία χρησιμοποιούμε το _πιροσκί_ και στον ενικό και στον πληθυντικό (η ρωσική αυτή λέξη είναι έτσι στον πληθυντικό — στον ενικό είναι _πιραζόκ_ και μας είναι άγνωστο από άποψης χρήσης).



Όπως και "το ντόνατς"...


----------



## sarant (Jan 26, 2009)

Παρόμοια παραδείγματα είναι πολλά. Για παράδειγμα, κανείς ακόμα δεν λέει "ένας ταλέμπ", παρόλο που αυτός είναι ο ενικός του "ταλιμπάν". Βέβαια, υπάρχει και υποκειμενικός παράγοντας: σε ένα αείμνηστο φόρουμ είχα αντιδράσει με ενόχληση όταν ένα εκλεκτό μέλος είχε γράψει "ένα ρουμπάι" ενώ εγώ πίστευα ότι ο πληθυντικός (ρουμπαγιάτ) έχει καθιερωθεί στα ελληνικά (και ακόμα το πιστεύω, παρέμπ, αλλά ήταν κάπως έντονη η αντίδρασή μου). Προφανώς, η συνομιλήτριά μου ήταν πολύ περισσότερο εξοικειωμένη με τα ρουμπαγιάτ, άρα ήξερε και τον ενικό.


----------



## sarant (Jan 26, 2009)

Για να επανέλθω στο αρχικό νήμα, είχα δεχτεί αυτό που γράφει εδώ ο Νίκελ χωρίς να το πολυψάξω:


nickel said:


> ...όπως λέμε «ένα τανκς». Τα ευρήματα του «παπαράτσι» με το «ο», «τον», «ένας», «έναν» είναι αρκετά, αλλά δεν είναι περισσότερα από τα ευρήματα για τον _παπαράτσο_. Τελικά το κλίνουμε ιταλικά; Ο παπαράτσο, οι παπαράτσι;



Τώρα όμως που κοιτάζω στο γκουγκλ, βρίσκω:
ένας παπαράτσι 563 ένας παπαράτσο 5
ο παπαράτσι 1040 ο παπαράτσο 141
έναν παπαράτσι 187 έναν παπαράτσο 5
τον παπαράτσι 691 τον παπαράτσο 9
του παπαράτσι 2520 του παπαράτσο 563

Βέβαια, ίσως υπάρχει ιστολόγος με το νικ παπαράτσι που να νοθεύει τα αποτελέσματα. Και δεν έκανα αναζήτηση σε ευπρεπείς εφημερίδες που ασφαλώς θα έχουν υψηλά ποσοστά του τύπου παπαράτσο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 26, 2009)

Το "παπαράτσο" δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ πότε το άκουσα για τελευταία φορά και δεν νομίζω ότι έχει και τόση σημασία. Μ' αρέσει το ερώτημα της anef, αν και οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι ο εξελληνισμός ακούγεται καλύτερα στα δικά μου αυτιά.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2009)

sarant said:


> Για να επανέλθω στο αρχικό νήμα, είχα δεχτεί αυτό που γράφει εδώ ο Νίκελ χωρίς να το πολυψάξω...


Καλημέρα. Άλλο έλεγα και συγγνώμη που σας παρέσυρα, αλλά εξαπατήθηκα κι εγώ. Για τον «παπαράτσο» δεν έκανα τις αντίστοιχες μερικές αναζητήσεις («έναν παπαράτσο» κ.λπ.), οι οποίες έγιναν για το «παπαράτσι» για να μην μπερδευτώ με τους πληθυντικούς. Κακώς. Διότι δίνεις στο Γκουγκλ «παπαράτσο» χωρίς εισαγωγικά και σου βρίσκει 156.000 (που καλύτερα να μην τα δεις — ούτε «παπαράτσο» είναι ούτε 156.000). Το ζητάς με εισαγωγικά και μένεις με 1.050! Σεβαστός αριθμός, αλλά μακριά ακόμα κι από τα 2.520 με «του παπαράτσι».

Άρα δεν υπάρχει καμιά εκτεταμένη μόδα με τον ιταλικό ενικό. Ωστόσο, θεωρώ πιο κατανοητό κι αναμενόμενο τον πειρασμό της διόρθωσης όταν πρόκειται για μια γλώσσα ευρύτερα γνωστή παρά όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με πιροσκί και ταλιμπάν.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 26, 2009)

Μα γιατί να το διορθώσεις σώνει και καλά; Και αν είναι έτσι (ξαναρωτάω), θα αρχίσουμε να λέμε το τανκ;


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Και αν είναι έτσι (ξαναρωτάω), θα αρχίσουμε να λέμε το τανκ;


Αχ αχ αχ... Μια ανώδυνη απορία κατέθεσα, για να δω αν μπαίνουν άλλοι στον πειρασμό να πουν «ένας παπαράτσο» και θες να γίνει ... Πολυτεχνείο εδώ μέσα με το διαβόητο τανκ. Διότι το ΛΚΝ δίνει μόνο «τανκς», αλλά το ΛΝΕΓ, πιο πονηρά, δίνει «τανκ(ς)». Και τα ευρήματα δεν είναι ένα και δύο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> Διότι το ΛΚΝ δίνει μόνο «τανκς», αλλά το ΛΝΕΓ, πιο πονηρά, δίνει «τανκ(ς)». Και τα ευρήματα δεν είναι ένα και δύο.



Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το Google για το τανκ δίνει 405 αποτελέσματα (μεταξύ των οποίων και το θινκ τανκ του Χριστόδουλου). Αλλά το αστείο δεν είναι αυτό, παρά το ότι οι Έλληνες που όλοι μας ξέρουμε πολύ καλά αγγλικά, διορθώνουμε τους άσχετους που λένε "τανκς" και λένε "τανκ" ...στον πληθυντικό! Δηλαδή, *"τα τανκ"* (με 337 αποτελέσματα, παρακαλώ). Άλλαξε ο Μανωλιός κι έβαλε τα ρούχα του αλλιώς.... 

Γι' αυτό λέω, ας μην τα μπερδεύουμε...


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2009)

Σωστός! «Τα τανκ» όπως και «τα κομπιούτερ». Και ακόμα καλύτερα «τα άρματα μάχης»...

Think tank = Σκεφτείτε δεξαμενή (βαβελικό)


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 26, 2009)

Zazula said:


> 3. Η _ελληνοποίηση_ λέγεται για τους αθλητές διότι είναι πρόσωπα, και αποκτούν την ελληνική ιθαγένεια — γίνονται μαλλαλόγια Ελληνες. Τα πράγματα και οι έννοιες δεν γίνονται —φυσικά— Έλληνες, αλλά ελληνικά. Γι' αυτό και ο δόκιμος όρος είναι ελληνικοποίηση, ο οποίος βρίσκεται σε ευρεία χρήση σε συγκεκριμένα περιβάλλοντα (π.χ. μιλούμε για την Ελληνικοποίηση των Προμηθειών των ΕΔ).



1. Όσον αφορά τους αθλητές, το πλέον δόκιμο θα ήταν να κάνουμε λόγο για "πολιτογράφηση" (απόκτηση της ελληνικής ιθαγένειας με πολιτογράφηση)και "πολιτογραφημένους". Βεβαίως, σε περιβάλλον αθλητικής δημοσιογραφίας, το "ελληνοποιημένος" έχει αποκτήσει σαφές σημασιολογικό περιεχόμενο και είναι πιο εύληπτο απ' ό,τι ένας νομικός όρος. 

2. Τί καθιστά δόκιμο όρο το "ελληνικοποίηση"; Στις περισσότερες από τις χρήσεις του δεν θα μπορούσε να αντικατασταθεί από τον "εξελληνισμό"; Και γιατί να διακρίνουμε μεταξύ "ελληνοποίησης" και "ελληνικοποίησης", αναλόγως του αν πρόκειται για πρόσωπα ή πράγματα (αν κιόλας υποθέσουμε ότι το βασικό πλεονέκτημα του όρου "ελληνοποίηση" είναι η απλότητά του); Έχουμε αντίστοιχα παραδείγματα σχηματισμού σε άλλες περιπτώσεις (λέμε δηλ. αντί για π.χ. εκρωμαϊσμός, ρωμαιοποίηση και ... ρωμαιικοποίηση);

Ίσως φταίει ο αθεράπευτος γλωσσικός συντηρητισμός μου, αλλά θεωρώ προτιμότερο τον "εξελληνισμό", πλην ειδικών σημασιολογικών χρήσεων.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> 1Όσον αφορά τους αθλητές, το πλέον δόκιμο θα ήταν να κάνουμε λόγο για "πολιτογράφηση" (απόκτηση της ελληνικής ιθαγένειας με πολιτογράφηση)και "πολιτογραφημένους". Βεβαίως, σε περιβάλλον αθλητικής δημοσιογραφίας, το "ελληνοποιημένος" έχει αποκτήσει σαφές σημασιολογικό περιεχόμενο και είναι πιο εύληπτο απ' ό,τι ένας νομικός όρος.


Αντίστοιχη (αν και πολύ πιο πλούσια σε επιλογές) περίπτωση έχουμε με τη μετάφραση του _localization_. Μπορεί να είναι _τοπική προσαρμογή, τοπικοποίηση, _μέχρι και _εντοπιοποίηση_, ευτυχώς τίποτα από _εκτοπ~_. Αλλά μπορεί να είναι και _εξελληνισμός_, _ελληνοποίηση_ ή _ελληνικοποίηση_. Δηλαδή, αν θες να σου κάνει κάποιος ελληνικές τις σελίδες του ιστοτόπου σου, πρέπει να κάνεις πολλαπλές αναζητήσεις στο Γκουγκλ (μέχρι την μεθεπόμενη έκδοση της μηχανής, που εκτός από τους διάφορους κλιτικούς τύπους και τους μεταγραμματισμένους, θα μας φέρνει και τα συνώνυμα).


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αντίστοιχη (αν και πολύ πιο πλούσια σε επιλογές) περίπτωση έχουμε με τη μετάφραση του _localization_. Μπορεί να είναι _τοπική προσαρμογή, τοπικοποίηση, _μέχρι και _εντοπιοποίηση_, ευτυχώς τίποτα από _εκτοπ~_ ...



Κι ακόμη, το localization μπορεί να είναι (στο ιδιωτικό διεθνές δίκαιο) και "προσδιορισμός του τόπου" π.χ. τέλεσης αδικοπραξίας.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2014)

Διάβασα την είδηση και σκέφτηκα ότι ο _παπαράτσο_ μπορεί να βγαίνει και από την _παπάρα_... 

Σάλος έχει προκληθεί στο Διαδίκτυο με τις φήμες που κυκλοφορούν ότι ο Πρόεδρος των ΗΠΑ Μπαράκ Ομπάμα διατηρεί δεσμό με την αμερικανίδα τραγουδίστρια Μπιγιονσέ.

Οι φήμες ξεκίνησαν από τον γάλλο παπαράτσι Πασκάλ Ροστέν, ο οποίος υποστήριξε, σε συνέντευξή του στον γαλλικό ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό Europe 1, ότι την Τρίτη η εφημερίδα Washington Post θα αποκαλύψει την κρυφή σχέση του Ομπάμα με τη Μπιγιονσέ.
http://www.tanea.gr/news/world/article/5084615/salos-me-tis-fhmes-gia-eidyllio-ompama-mpigionse/


----------



## pidyo (May 22, 2014)

Άκουσα μια πολύ αστεία (αλλά τελικά μάλλον λογική από γλωσσικής πλευράς αν το καλοσκεφτεί κανείς), εννοιολογική μετατόπιση του όρου παπαράτσι τις προάλλες σε πρωινάδικο, δηλαδή σε χώρο ειδικών στην ορολογία αυτή. Το θέμα, αν κατάλαβα καλά, ήταν οι φωτογραφίες μιας κοσμικής κυρίας με μαγιό σε παραλία που δημοσίευσε κουτσομπολοπεριοδικό. Σύμφωνα με την εμβριθή ανάλυση των ειδικών, η κυρία έκανε το λάθος να δείξει ότι ξέρει πως την φωτογραφίζουν και πόζαρε κανονικά, ενώ η σύμβαση, απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, επιβάλλει να δείχνει αμέριμνο και αμέτοχο στη φωτογράφιση το μοντέλο, ακόμη κι αν έχει καλέσει εκείνη τους παπαράτσι. Την επέπληξε λοιπόν την κυρία μια ειδική ως εξής: 

- Εμ κυρία Τέτα μου, δεν γίνονται έτσι τα σωστά τα παπαράτσι. 

Άρα πρέπει στα λεξικά να προστεθεί και νέα σημασία του όρου: στημένη φωτογράφιση, υποτίθεται χωρίς να το ξέρει ο φωτογραφιζόμενος. 

Άραγε θα έχουμε κι εδώ γλωσσικό ευπρεπισμό με έναν ενικό *_το παπαράτσο_; 

Μπάσες στεριές ήλιος πυρρός και φοινικιές
ένα μπικίνι ακροβατεί στα παπαράτσα
γνέφουνε δυο στιγματισμένα μαύρα μπράτσα
που αρρώστιες τα `χουνε τσακίσει τροπικές


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2014)

Αν μπορούσα να ρυθμίσω τη γλώσσα, θα τα έκανα:
ο παπαράτσος, του παπαράτσου, οι παπαράτσοι (ο φωτογράφος)
η παπαράτσα, της παπαράτσας, οι παπαράτσες (η στημένη φωτογράφιση)

:)


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2014)

Αναγνώστρια του φόρουμ έγραψε για να μου πει ότι «Υπάρχει ήδη ο όρος. Λέγονται *παπαρατσικά* — είτε πρόκειται για στημένη φωτογράφιση είτε για μη προσυμφωνημένη». (Ευχαριστούμε, em.)

Από τον _παπαρατσικό φακό_ και το _παπαρατσικό ρεπορτάζ_, εύκολα φτάνουμε και στο ουσιαστικό: _το παπαρατσικό, τα παπαρατσικά_. 

Με αρκετά ευρήματα για να μπει και στα λεξικά!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2015)

Στο ΧΛΝΓ αναφέρεται ότι σπάνια στον ενικό είναι και _παπαράτσο_, αλλά και πάλι άκλιτο. Πρέπει ν' αγωνιστούμε κι άλλο για το κλιτό, σύντροφοι! :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Στο ΧΛΝΓ αναφέρεται ότι σπάνια στον ενικό είναι και _παπαράτσο_, αλλά και πάλι άκλιτο. Πρέπει ν' αγωνιστούμε κι άλλο για το κλιτό, σύντροφοι! :)


Μα τον έχουμε ήδη!  Θέλεις κι άλλο; Ορίστε: ο Παπαράτσης, του Παπαράτση, οι Παπαράτσηδες, των Παπαράτσηδω. Και η Παπαράτσαινα. Μεγάλο σόι οι Παπαράκηδες.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2015)

Ο τσιτακισμός δεν θα περάσει! :twit:


----------

